# So I did my training...



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok so like i said before, today I was sent to oxford to do some training in making a flat white. I couldn't believe how much effort goes into making them. I mean even pouring the milk to quickly can ruin it! I managed to make something that resembled a leaf in my second attempt and a long thin love heart shape in my second. So for my first attempts i am very pleased with myself lol, especially considoring i did the best job







lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm interested to hear more

What temps did they recommend serving at?

Did you learn to 'fold in the milk'?

Was latte art part of the course too?


----------



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

When steaming it we were told to foam the milk for 3-4 seconds very lightly and then plunge the steamer and tilt the jug at an angle to form a whirlpool effect as it steams to 50c and (bang the jug if any large bubbles are in there) then swirl the milk in the jug a bit to heat the milk slightly more ( altho i don't really see how that works)

then we got our pre-heatted cup (8oz) added 2 shots of espresso and poured away. we got told to pour the milk at a steady rate slightly off centre until white foam apears as a circle and then run the milk through it to form a loveheart shape. I was really hoping to learn to make a rossete but its hard enough to learn the heart for now!


----------



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

also what do u mean by folding in the milk?


----------



## AntonyO (Aug 7, 2008)

hmmm.. I am looking forward to getting some training on the Flat White..

I have been able to make make Hearts in the normal Tall, Grande and Venti cups, but as I'm only just back into the company, I missed the big hype about Flat White.. It seems all of the big players are now offering this speciality..!

I'm very keep to try it, but don't want to waste my money if I get someone who makes it badly..

I'd rather be trained, then try my own.. at least that way i know it will be upto standard..

Anyone else feel this way? Or is it just me..? haha

-Antony


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Firstly, My apologies for typos as I'm on my ipod. I'll do an edit from the pc later.

Hmmmmm interesting. Who is training you and what is thier background? They seem to be training you inan odd way in my opinion. It sounds like somone who has just learned themselves to be fair. Your quite right that swirling the milk around while steaming won't heat the milk quicker. Tilting the jug at an angle so the milk spins is correct ( I think what Glenn meant by folding) did she explain whY this is? You spin to creTe A smooth texture. When you spin it gets rid of any bubbles you may have and creates a nice thick creamy microfoam. This is what we mean by textured milk. You may alsofind that foaming for 3-4 secs will give you inconsistNt results and you may findmore or less foam. This is because milk, jugsize, steam pressure, milk temp is often inconsistant by their very nature. Ideally you'd lightly foAm (making a quiet tiss noise) be carefully not to lower the jug too much otherwise you'll get big violent bubbles that no amount of tapping will remove) hold the side of the jug and when the cold milk reaches your body temp (ie not colder or hotter than your hand) put thetip deeper into the milk. And spin. Only by about an inch though, and deeper and the jug will scram as uou cause the just to resonate) and spin WITHOUT BREAKING THE SURFACE until you get to temperature. Youshouldnt need to bang the jug as you won't have bubbles if you follow the above. Swirl the milk in the jug resting on the bar. This ensures that the milk and foam stay together (it will seperate After about 7 secs ie. Foam stays in jug and milk pours under it) just do the swirl thing until uou have an evan shiny surface. This process also let's you know if the milk is to foamy. If irks just pour a little of (gently swirling all the time to keep it together) when you think itsright pur into the cup ( not down the side) give the jug a little side to side jiggle Lines of foM will appear ( takes loads of practice£ then with a thin stream pour throuh to create your heart. If you pour trough with a fat stream it will elongate.

Don't forget. Well steamed/textured milk is the key. This needs to be perfect so work on this first.

I totally understAnd that you have been shown a "company way" and I don't wish to undermine that at all but just keep the Above points in mind and see how you get on. And don't forget it takes loads And loads of practice. Eventuallty you'll learn how the milk behaves and you'll be able to control and manipulate it to pour all kinds of latte art! TAke some photos of the ones your proud of too!

Here's one of mine taken a week or two ago. It was actualy for a customer who was a bit bemused when I said, "bear with me *FLASH* Cheers"!










Basically a wiggle, stop. Wiggle stop little wiggle and one long pour through. It's a bit bubbly for me though! (bring on the critique!!!







)

Good luck and let us know how you get on. I've spent years training barista's so know where your coming from!

Can anyone one else offer suggestions?

Lee


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

That's making me thirsty.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've just tried your technique at home Lee - very interesting.


----------



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

I fully endorse Lee's recommendations and techniques...

It's all in the texture of the milk and this needs to be your first port of call before you go onto making the drink. Personally I find that homogenised milk works better for me, but that's my own personal preference.

Just taken this shot to demonstrate what can be achieved with great textured milk.



















Just having a bit of fun with this one, not bad for first attempt...


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha that's amazing! Is that in a deep blank?


----------



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Lee

Standard blanking plate usung a 75cl Motta...

How about this then?










It's amazing what staff these days get up too.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Love that! How do you not swallow the espresso!?!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

love the nose hairs


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Disturbing yet rather intriguing

Mental note: Must create a category for this type of pic


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

But we digress & have hijacked the original topic!









How is the flat White training going guys?


----------

